# I'm frustrated the way my dates are going! VENT



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

This past month I have been on 3 first dates. Each date it has been more or less the same story. They bring up past girl friends, start dogging on about her, and all the problems they had. The date I had tonight.... he showed me pictures of her from his phone (and she even called a few times/the second time he answered the phone and talked to her about something) X girlfriends is something I don't especially want to hear about! Why couldn't he turn his phone off! I swear he looked at his phone so many times I lost count. 

He even tried to kiss me, he kissed me in Kwik shop line while I wasn't expecting it. I turned around and there he was in my face. He also groped his hands on my butt, (just like the others did) I wasn't ready damnit! Don't touch my *** on the first date! After dinner and and our walk, where he tried for more kisses. He also asked if would come to his place and watch a movie. Of course NOT! I just wanted to go back home! This whole night left me feeling exhausted. He didn't even get out of his car and walk me to the door. 

Is this the way men take a lady out these days? :mum I give up!!!

Should have I put this in the frustrated section? There's no relationship happening here.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

He is just an ******* not everybody is like that. Just keep your head up and you'll find someone.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

uuuggghhh, some men..!
You need to get more fussy bout these guys, mmm, but at least your getting dates , so thats better than not?

But guys that continue a "part time" relationship with their exes would do my head in too, and I wouldnt give them a second date, no way no how.

In about three years, I'll have enough money to take you out, but you're there, and I'm here..., big sea in between...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I know most people will come in here and say how creepy/sleazy the guys are but the reality is there's no one to blame here but yourself. You should not be going on blind dates. You clearly don't know these guys at all. Before your next date try getting to know the person first. It's really not that hard to separate the creepers from the decent guys.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Totally Terrified said:


> uuuggghhh, some men..!
> You need to get more fussy bout these guys, mmm, but at least your getting dates , so thats better than not?
> 
> But guys that continue a "part time" relationship with their exes would do my head in too, and I wouldnt give them a second date, no way no how.
> ...


Aw, that sure cheered me up TT, that would be sweet  You always did know how to cheer me up.

No, there will be no second dates with these guys.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> I know most people will come in here and say how creepy/sleazy the guys are but the reality is there's no one to blame here but yourself. You should not be going on blind dates. You clearly don't know these guys at all. Before your next date try getting to know the person first. It's really not that hard to separate the creepers from the decent guys.


The _whole point_ of a date is to get to know the person. Besides, some guys really know how to work the charm when they're looking for a date, then show their true colors after they've gotten it. Sometimes there's no way to know.

MsDaisy I'm sorry you're having a run of bad luck, I think you've got every right to be frustrated with this. I hope you get to go out with a true gentleman soon


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it can be hard to tell in just a few messages. If you talk to them on messenger though it tends to come out. If they start asking how big your boobs are or if you like giving bjs...then you know what they're all about.


Edit: My mistake. I thought you were meeting guys off dating sites.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> I know most people will come in here and say how creepy/sleazy the guys are but the reality is there's no one to blame here but yourself. You should not be going on blind dates. You clearly don't know these guys at all. Before your next date try getting to know the person first. It's really not that hard to separate the creepers from the decent guys.


No, these are not blind dates. The first guy, we went to high school together back in the early 80's. I haven't talked to him much, if at all, over the years. I serve his parents lunch everyday, and run into him sometimes where he works. The second one, I know his mom really well too, and I knew him, he's just been away in another state for several years. And the the third one works in the maintenance department, and has approached me a few times over the past 5 years, but I really didn't see all that coming.

I've just been hiding under a rock a few years, and I give men the cold shoulder vibe because that's how I've kept myself unavailable. It's only recently since my kids left the house, that I woke up one day and decided that I'm tired of waking up alone.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

It's a shame Msdaisy, you seem like a decent person. The problem is women these days have no morals so men expect them all to put out.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I will once I get to know a guy a little better 

But, I'm gonna take a break from actively seeking. Good things come to those who wait right?

Thank you guys for responding. I'm gonna try not to loose anymore sleep over this.. goodnight.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, it can be hard to tell in just a few messages. If you talk to them on messenger though it tends to come out. If they start asking how big your boobs are or if you like giving bjs...then you know what they're all about.
> 
> Edit: My mistake. I thought you were meeting guys off dating sites.


I had joined Okcupid for a few weeks. A guy I started chatting to sounded really nice at first, but I chickened out and stopped answering his calls after just 2 times of talking to him. I don't think I'm cut out for blind dates, too much fear of the unknown.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> It's a shame Msdaisy, you seem like a decent person. *The problem is women these days have no morals so men expect them all to put out.*


Lol. Yes, yes, this is the problem right here.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

What not to do on a first date:

-talk about ex's
-text on phone
-grab ***

How did these guys ever get girlfriends?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I ever go out on a date I wouldn't be talking about former girlfriends. I've never had a girlfriend.

I wouldn't try anything with her until she was ready. I've gone all this without sex I'm definitely not going push someone to have sex.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear your dates have gone so badly. I hope the next guy you meet is a little more classy.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

The massive warning sign is them all bring up x's without you asking. I would even feel bad if someone asked me "so why did your last relationship fail?"... But to just go on about their x's shows they are not over them.

Perhaps because they are being so forwards they clearly wanted you in bed that night and hoped it would get you over your ex.

Let me take you on a date you would have none of that crap


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Lol. Yes, yes, this is the problem right here.


:lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, not every man is like that. Sounds like you're finding bad apples.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Wow that's some weird behavior. I can understand maybe mentioning an ex...but showing pictures? Her calling? And the stuff that happened at the gas station is crazy too.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

MsDaisy said:


> This past month I have been on 3 first dates. Each date it has been more or less the same story. They bring up past girl friends, start dogging on about her, and all the problems they had. The date I had tonight.... he showed me pictures of her from his phone (and she even called a few times/the second time he answered the phone and talked to her about something) X girlfriends is something I don't especially want to hear about! Why couldn't he turn his phone off! I swear he looked at his phone so many times I lost count.
> 
> He even tried to kiss me, he kissed me in Kwik shop line while I wasn't expecting it. I turned around and there he was in my face. He also groped his hands on my butt, (just like the others did) I wasn't ready damnit! Don't touch my *** on the first date! After dinner and and our walk, where he tried for more kisses. He also asked if would come to his place and watch a movie. Of course NOT! I just wanted to go back home! This whole night left me feeling exhausted. He didn't even get out of his car and walk me to the door.
> 
> ...


Definitely not the type of guys you want to date. Major warning signs there, and you saw them. I don't know what to say, except that not all guys are like that :stu


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> No, not every man is like that. Sounds like you're finding bad apples.


That's it! I'm a bad apple magnet. I'm gonna have to read some dating manuals to find out what I'm doing wrong. I know there are countless wonderful men out there, I just have yet run across him, and hopefully he'll find me wonderful as well. If anyone knows of a good dating book, Ill read it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How are you meeting these guys?


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> What not to do on a first date:
> 
> -talk about ex's
> -text on phone
> ...


I know right? That would seem to be something that's obvious... :roll

Sorry about your bad experiences MsDaisy, don't let it discourage you to find a good guy who isn't a dumbass.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe you're sending out the wrong vibes (without meaning to) - I think these guys were looking for an easy one night stand.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> What not to do on a first date:
> 
> -talk about ex's
> -text on phone
> ...


surely he got ex girlfriends as soon as he reveal himself..hahaha



Totally Terrified said:


> In about three years, I'll have enough money to take you out, but you're there, and I'm here..., big sea in between...


that's heartwarming^^

MsDaisy, you're brave to still looking and not letting that kind of disappointment affects you much. Hope to hear good news from your future date. Good luck


----------

